# American slicing model 45



## Gswolvie (Oct 6, 2021)

I have an American slicing machine model 45, an I am looking for the sharing stones along w/ the meat pusher/holder... if anyone knows how or where to find any parts to this machine plz send a message or email


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 6, 2021)

Vintage American Slicing Machine model 45, tested & powers on, shows wear/rust, sold as is. | Art, Antiques & Collectibles  Collectibles  | Online Auctions | Proxibid


----------

